# Sale e pepe



## pizzi

In italiano, quando ad una persona cominciano a vedersi i primi capelli bianchi, si dice che la sua chioma è _sale e pepe._

?Y en castillano?No existe la melena *torda*, verdad?


----------



## irene.acler

Io ho trovato l'aggettivo "entrecano" per riferirsi a persona..vediamo cosa dicono i nativi.


----------



## claudine2006

_Entrecano_ in effetti significa brizzolato.


----------



## pizzi

Grazie, ragazze  !


----------



## irene.acler

Di niente, figurati!


----------



## femmejolie

pizzi said:


> In italiano, quando ad una persona cominciano a vedersi i primi capelli bianchi, si dice che la sua chioma è _sale e pepe._
> 
> ?Y en cast*e*llano?No existe la melena *torda*, verdad?


 
No. Tordo es un pájaro y tonto/simple (como en italiano)
En italiano me parece que tampoco existe, no?
No existe, que yo sepa, un adjetivo específico. Entrecano iría bien, pero yo nunca lo he oído en el oral .

Se suele decir. *A X ya le han salido canas/canitas (familiar)*
*X ya tiene canas/canitas (familiar) *
*X ya peina canas.*
Otras expresiones menos frecuentes:
*A X ya le despuntan/comienzan a despuntar canas o sus 1as.canas*
*X ya luce canas o sus 1as.canas.*



*X es entrecano* lo he visto cuando se hace una entrevista a alguien y se hace, antes que nada, una descripción:
"X, 1'90 m.de estatura, entrecano,etc. , nos recibe en la habitación de su hotel....."

Pero normalmente, incluso en los reportajes, se dice: "X , de 1'90 m.de estatura, a quien ya comienzan a despuntar sus primeras canas/que ya luce sus primeras canas,......


----------



## irene.acler

De verdad? Qué interesante! Ya veo que los diccionarios no dicen siempre si una palabra está en desuso..


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> De verdad? Qué interesante! Ya veo que los diccionarios no dicen siempre si una palabra está en desuso..


No está en desuso, digo que en el oral nunca se dice. En el escrito sí se usa, sobre todo, por economía, jejeje(es más fácil decir entrecano que decir que luce sus primeras canas)
También en italiano hay palabras que no se usan en el oral y sí se usan en el escrito. Esto no quiere decir que estén en desuso.
Digamos que entrecano es un "poco" formal, no "mucho"


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, perdóname, no me he explicado bien. De todas formas, gracias por tu explicación.


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Sí, perdóname, no me he explicado bien. De todas formas, gracias por tu explicación.


Qué te voy a perdonar, qué tontería. 

DRAE:
*entrecano, na.*1. adj. Dicho del cabello o de la barba: *A medio encanecer*.2. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que tiene el *cabello *entrecano.

Tu vas a la calle y preguntas a la gente sí conoce este adjetivo y la mayoría no lo conoce, y eso que es fácil de imaginar qué significa.
No es corriente, yo nunca lo uso.
Es lo mismo que cabello, nadie en el oral te dirá: "Tengo el *cabello* sucio".
Todos te dirán: "tengo el *pelo* sucio". 
¿Tú cómo dices:"Ho i capelli sporchi" o "ho la criniera sporca"?


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> No está en desuso, digo que en el oral nunca se dice. En el escrito sí se usa, sobre todo, por economía, jejeje(es más fácil decir entrecano que decir que luce sus primeras canas)
> También en italiano hay palabras que no se usan en el oral y sí se usan en el escrito. Esto no quiere decir que estén en desuso.
> Digamos que entrecano es un "poco" formal, no "mucho"


Por ejemplo, "s_ale e pepe_" se usa sólo en el oral, mientras _brizzolato_ en el oral y en los textos escritos.


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Qué te voy a perdonar, qué tontería.
> 
> DRAE:
> *entrecano, na.*1. adj. Dicho del cabello o de la barba: *A medio encanecer*.2. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que tiene el *cabello *entrecano.
> 
> Tu vas a la calle y preguntas a la gente si conoce este adjetivo y la mayoría no lo conoce, y eso que es fácil de imaginar qué significa.
> No es corriente, yo nunca lo uso.
> Es lo mismo que cabello, nadie en el oral te dirá: Tengo el *cabello* sucio".
> Todos te dirán: "tengo el *pelo* sucio".
> ¿Tú cómo dices:"Ho i capelli sporchi" o "ho la criniera sporca"?


 
Eh eh, yo digo "ho la criniera sporca"  (es una broma, por supuesto!)
Te he corregido un "si", creo que no lleva tilde en este caso, no?

Edición del moderador: he escindido la discusión acerca de "sí" y "si" porque, en efecto, se aparta del tema del hilo. Este es el nuevo hilo.


----------



## pizzi

femmejolie said:


> No. Tordo es un pájaro y tonto/simple (como en italiano


 

Tordo significa caballo u su pariente que tiene el pelo mezclado de blanco y negro... antes me ponìa de broma, en escribirlo... !pido desculpa!...

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=tordo


----------



## femmejolie

pizzi said:


> Tordo significa caballo o su pariente que tiene el pelo blanco y negro... antes me lo tomaba en broma al escribirlo... !pido desculpas!... Fa niente!
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=tordo


Tordo in spagnolo è lo stesso che in italiano:
1) Uccello(sostantivo)
2) Cavallo (aggettivo) <> Pomellato, roano
3) Scemo (sostantivo)


----------



## pizzi

Grazie, femmejolie! e buonanotte!


----------



## femmejolie

pizzi said:


> Grazie, femmejolie! e buonanotte!


 
"Torda" è il femminile di "tordo" :

1) Yegua (=cavalla) torda(agg.)
2) Simple, tonta (scema, sbalordita, sempliciotta, babbea, balorda, sciocca, ecc.)
3) "torda"(uccello). tordo/torda
Buona notte anche a te!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Aclaracion, en ciertas ocasiones se dice cano para los rubios!
Pero realmente el termino cano se usa para los que tienen el pelo blanco.

Entrecano puede ser utilizado con ambas, en terminos hablados.
Lamento crear la confusion, pero donde yo vivo se dice cano al rubio.


----------



## claudine2006

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Aclaración, en ciertas ocasiones se dice cano para los rubios!
> Pero realmente el término cano se usa para los que tienen el pelo blanco.
> 
> Entrecano puede ser utilizado con ambas, en términos hablados.
> Lamento crear la confusión, pero donde yo vivo se dice cano al rubio.


Sé que tu teclado no te permite poner acentos, te los añado para los foreros y las foreras que están aprendiendo español.


----------



## femmejolie

Originally Posted by *pizzi* 

 
Tordo significa caballo o su pariente que tiene el pelo blanco y negro... antes me lo tomaba en broma al escribirlo... !pido d*i*sculpas!... Fa niente!




claudine2006 said:


> Sé que tu teclado no te permite poner ac*e*ntos, te los añado para los foreros y las foreras que están aprendiendo español.


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> Originally Posted by *pizzi*
> 
> 
> Tordo significa caballo o su pariente que tiene el pelo blanco y negro... antes me lo tomaba en broma al escribirlo... !pido d*i*sculpas!... Fa niente!


Ci avevo preso gusto e mi sono lasciata prendere la mano....Scherzo, è stato un refuso.
Grazie per la correzione!


----------



## Kalimeros

Entrecano es relativamente común, aunque suele ser más habitual escuchar la expresión "medio canoso", para referirse a aquél a quien comienza a notársele el blanco en los cabellos (en los pelos, !bah!).

Personas de cierta edad (digamos, más de 40) o acostumbradas a tareas rurales con animales podrán decirle a alguien canoso que es o está "tordillo" o "tordo", no por el pájaro, que es todo lo contrario, negro azulado, como el pelo de Gardel, sino por el caballo de pelaje blanco, conocido con ese nombre.


----------

